# Depart In Less Than A Week - Adios America



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can make it across the border. I hope to see my friend and shake his hand. I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams. I hope._​
Red, Movie = The Shawshank Redemption


Unlike Red, I did not spend 30 years in prison, nor am I breaking parole. But I am on the cusp of a long journey, I am a free man, and I am heading to Mexico. And I am not sure what the conclusion of my journey will be (not exactly). Like Red, a lot of the motivation is hope, combined with wanting to move on from current circumstances. Aka get busy living, or get busy dying. And I've been to MX several times, so its informed hope. 

I am finding it hard to sit still, concentrating is also a bit of a challenge. I've done all the prep I can think of - though the "pack the car, lets see if it all fits" moment of truth is yet to come. I've done so much purging, yet this remains an issue. This is of secondary importance though, I do fully understand the fact the administration is in order - Car Maintenance Current, Hotel Reservations, Banking, Immigration, TIP - are much more important versus whether or not I pack enough pairs of socks.

The weather is looking good, temps have come down in Nevada, Arizona and western Mexico. It's actually semi-cold here in the northern USA, I'm likely to not need to use the AC in my car the first few days. This is all good, should increase my comfort, and subject my car to less of a stress test.

If anyone has thoughts or last days pieces of advice, I'm all ears.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Good luck brother, any questions be sure to ask. My info is dated, haven't lived there before for 33 years, so I can't help with the way things work now. I do know why they work the way they do. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> I've done all the prep I can think of - though the "pack the car, lets see if it all fits" moment of truth is yet to come.
> If anyone has thoughts or last days pieces of advice, I'm all ears.


Have you considered a rooftop car carrier?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> Have you considered a rooftop car carrier?


I am determined to keep the size of my load controlled. In fact, I want to be able to easily completely empty my passenger compartment each night (to prevent thieves from being tempted to break my windows) - just a small cooler, one duffle bag and one backpack. All else must fit in the trunk. 

If at the last minute, I have to exclude 20 clothing items, that is what I will do.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> I am determined to keep the size of my load controlled. In fact, I want to be able to easily completely empty my passenger compartment each night (to prevent thieves from being tempted to break my windows) - just a small cooler, one duffle bag and one backpack. All else must fit in the trunk.
> 
> If at the last minute, I have to exclude 20 clothing items, that is what I will do.


My truck was packed to the max, under the camper as well. The one night I spent on the road was at a well lit hotel next to a busy highway and an Oxxo. I mentioned to the manager that I would tip him in the morning to watch my truck which he did. A lot of hotels offer underground parking or parking in an enclosed lot with security but I had the dog which limited my choices. With a little planning you can park safely and not have to sacrifice so much that will need to be replaced.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not know your route but I cross at Nogales and have never unloaded my SUV, all hotels/ motels I stay at have guarded secure parking...


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

The hotels I have bookings with all have very positive comments about the parking being secure. I agree this is an important feature. 

Still, I don't want to get into a mindset of rationalizing bringing as much as possible. Rather, I want to bring what I'll need and some of what I want. In Mexico, I do want my life to be less about things, than it has been in the USA. 

As I have been shedding stuff over the past couple of months, I have repeatedly wondered how I ever accumulated so much. A very long time in one place will do that, I suppose.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Yep, same here. I have come to the conclusion that, you accumulate stuff to get you through a role in life.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck to you in your new adventure.

One thing that you might want to keep in mind when you are in Mexico. You said, Adios America..... Mexico is actually part of North America and some Mexicans are sensitive that that.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Last week suggestions: if you have favorite ethnic restaurants visit them one last time, as you might have trouble finding them here, depending on the cuisine (and where you end up living). Also good steak places are less common and more expensive here. But you can grab a better steak dinner on your way through Texas than you can find in Seattle anyway.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

With Costco and Sam's club many restaurants but their steaks there now a days...I have had the best steaks in my 70+ years in Guayabitos, Tonala, San Miguel and San Cristobal.....


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

RickS said:


> You said, Adios America..... Mexico is actually part of North America and some Mexicans are sensitive that that.


Thanks, I have read that. I have in MX observed many visitors being dingalings, I am determined to avoid that.



eastwind said:


> if you have favorite ethnic restaurants
> 
> Also good steak places are less common and more expensive here. But you can grab a better steak dinner on your way through Texas than you can find in Seattle anyway.


I will be sure to eat some Thai food this weekend.

I actually won't be driving anywhere near Texas ... my route is through Nevada then Arizona ... plenty of beef in Nevada and Arizona, though.



chicois8 said:


> With Costco and Sam's club


 My issue might be cooking facilities. I don't have a home identified, I am in hotels to begin with. If I rent an apartment, maybe it will have a communal grill, maybe it won't. FYI, I will be in Guadalajara.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tonala is a district of Guadalajara, the Hotel Hacienda de Sol has an Argentinian Steak Restaurant...


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Tonala is a district of Guadalajara, the Hotel Hacienda de Sol has an Argentinian Steak Restaurant...


If you go to the Argentinian place, if they have Queso a la Plancha or a la Parrilla order it....

You can't get that in the USA.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Yep, same here. I have come to the conclusion that, you accumulate stuff to get you through a role in life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


And/or you will accumulate stuff to match the capacity of the space you have. Could be a 4 bedroom house, or a car.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Now CHicois I need to know, where did you have great steaks in San Cristobal? After 10 years there I have yet to have a good steak here..


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

UrbanMan said:


> If anyone has thoughts or last days pieces of advice, I'm all ears.


The drive south along the coast on HWY 15 is pleasant & accommodating; weather should be mostly agreeable too. Regarding steak, I have to say that the best thick cut aged Ribeye served up that I can recall was in Ciudad Obregon, Sonora some years back.

Enjoy the ride & journey with an open mind to adaptation and change; don’t tie yourself down with unnecessary US protocols and programmed expectations. When the frustrating unknown surfaces – reinvent, don’t stress.

Muy buen viaje!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

citlali said:


> Now CHicois I need to know, where did you have great steaks in San Cristobal? After 10 years there I have yet to have a good steak here..



RESTAURANTE EL ARGENTINO
Real de Guadalupe 13D, Zona Centro, 29200 
San Cristóbal de las Casas, Chis., Mexico

1 block from the plaza on the pedestrian only street.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Throughout the Americas Argentinians have a reputation for an overinflated view of themselves and all things Argentine. (There’s a joke about the the very lucrative business of buying an Argentine for what they are actually worth and selling them for what they think they are worth...) 

However when it comes to their meat, they are not exaggerating about it being unequalled. The best steak I’ve ever eaten was in Argentina, and not just in one venue - consistently, whether in restaurants or at a home backyard barbecue (la parrillada o el asado - both terms used for barbecue). Must be something about grass-fed cattle raised on La Pampa. Maybe the music of the gauchos in the night.

Urban Man, your excitement is palpable. All the best in your journey and do keep us informed. _Que Dios y todos sus ángeles te acompañen._


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried the various Argentinian restaurants on Real de Guadalupe and found them overpriced and overrated as well , I do not cross their door anymore.
I also do not like one particular restaurant there that has all kinds of bottles high up.. ready to fall in an earthquake.. hopefully they all went down in the last one and they will have safer way to store wine on their next go around...


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Throughout the Americas Argentinians have a reputation for an overinflated view of themselves and all things Argentine. (There’s a joke about the the very lucrative business of buying an Argentine for what they are actually worth and selling them for what they think they are worth...)
> 
> However when it comes to their meat, they are not exaggerating about it being unequalled. The best steak I’ve ever eaten was in Argentina, and not just in one venue - consistently, whether in restaurants or at a home backyard barbecue (la parrillada o el asado - both terms used for barbecue). Must be something about grass-fed cattle raised on La Pampa. Maybe the music of the gauchos in the night.
> 
> Urban Man, your excitement is palpable. All the best in your journey and do keep us informed. _Que Dios y todos sus ángeles te acompañen._


Disclaimer, I like Argentinians. 

Mexican joke...
Cómo se suicida un argentino?
How does an Argentinian commit suicide?

Se sube a su ego y se tira.
He climbs up his ego and jumps off...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

And that gives me a lead to share my favourite Argentinean joke. Take a guess before you peek.

Q: Which country is closest to heaven?
A: <Uruguay.>
(Highlight to reveal the answer.)


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Funny maesonna. Yes Argentinians have that reputation.. I remember meeting with many people from all over the world in the company I worked for and Argentina was one of the country people did not like to be assigned to for that same reason, Mexico was a popular country but Argentina was the dreaded assignment.


----------

